# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  Travel with kids

## travelworld

Thinking of taking a year off to travel with the family and hoping you can offer suggestions on where to go or not go with children ages 12 and 14.  Just starting the planning process, so anything goes right now.  Thanks

----------


## kevinpeter

Riding the trains in India is like nothing else. Here’s what my kids said, "Indian trains give you a lot more room but the furniture has more holes and it isn’t shiny. There were bunks and it was fun to lie on them and pretend you were asleep. We had a whole compartment to ourselves." Click here for Indian Railways or pick up a copy of "Trains at a Glance," the comprehensive train schedule, at any newsstand.

----------


## carlrnlds

Travel for kids combines fun things to do with practical tips for traveling with kids all over the world. With a little planning, your vacation with your children can be fun for everyone involved. However, travelling with children can also be exhausting, for they fall sick very easily. Sometimes it is best to travel with small children at night most of the time they will sleep and then they are no trouble.

----------


## johnmarsh12

If any of your child-related equipment does not fit through the X-ray machine, security officers will visually and physically inspect it.The less you feel you have to pack in, the more enjoyable and stress-free the holiday - and you'll be better able to take the odd day indoors in your stride if the weather is bad or the kids need to rest.

----------


## eunice01

I think Disney World is the best for kids...All kids having fun visiting Disneyland...^_^

Try to check Hong Kong Disneyland and ask your kids if they like to go there...
Kids approval for destination is also important...^_^

----------


## rennilewis

Travel with kids not that much difficult thing. But , before you travel somewhere then you also need to care about the some extra things which are related to your kids.You select the destination weather that suitable for your kids and facilities that need by kids in daily basis.

----------


## outbreakuk

Holidays are here and most of the parents would be looking for some great place to enjoy holidays with their children. Traveling with kids involves many details. To make the process easier, consider using a travel agent, who can recommend vacation destinations according to your budget and needs.

----------


## storecoree

Travel for kids combines fun things to do with practical tips for travelling with children all over the world. With a little planning, your vacation with your kids can be fun for everyone involved.

----------


## stuartmark578

Travel for kids combines fun things to do with practical tips for traveling with kids all over the world. With a little planning, your vacation with your children can be fun for everyone involved. However, travelling with children can also be exhausting, for they fall sick very easily. Sometimes it is best to travel with small children at night most of the time they will sleep and then they are no trouble.

----------


## mikehussy

While kids are usually happy to look around and take an interest at the beginning of a journey, they soon get bored as the minutes tick by the kilometers clock up, so make sure have plenty of activities to occupy their minds.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

However, travelling with children can also be exhausting, for they fall sick very easily. Sometimes it is best to travel with small children at night most of the time they will sleep and then they are no trouble.

----------


## byronaldis

Travelling with kids is indeed a challenging task for parents but you'll want to have as many amenities as possible included in your price, or things will quickly get expensive. If you're going somewhere then it is good to ask for any such services, such as meals, as these extras can make the travel experience more agreeable.

----------


## Shirleyjohn

Helpful post travel with kids it really helpful parent more care of children.

----------

